# BCA Glacier 300 info anyone???



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

I just purchased an old BCA Glacier 300 Mountain bike from a co-worker for super cheap.
It has a white frame with Pale Blue Lettering (with a black shadow under it), and is in beautiful shape for its age and looks to be totally original, with the exception of a Specialized triangle frame bag.
Can anyone tell me anything about this particular bike, or what it may possibly be worth today? According to my co-worker they remembered it was pretty expensive new (around $400 from what they remembered?)
I know it was made in Allentown PA, and the person I bought it from actually designed and printed the decals for this bike and the bike was given as a gift from BCA back in the 80's. I will post a picture of it tomorrow, but thought someone may be familiar with it as described. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lugi said:


> ? According to my co-worker they remembered it was pretty expensive new (around $400 from what they remembered?)


Ha ha.


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

By the Ha ha reply I can only guess that you know as fact that it did not cost that much new in the 80's, but that is what I was told and I am far from being an expert on bikes. I know nothing about this bike or the company that made it, but it only cost me $10 and it is in beautiful shape, so it is all good either way. I honestly could care less what it is worth, but would like to know a little more history about the company that produced it if anyone has any info. Pics will be posted by tomorrow so hopefully that may help.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Any way you slice it, 10 is cheap for any bike. As far as 400 being pricey? 1000 for frame alone was and is not uncommon among custom builders,


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

$400 was, in the 80s, more of a bike shop price than a department store price. I believe my low-end, Giant AT730 cost me about $300-350 in 1986 or so. Perfectly good bike for starting out at the time...

More detail on the components will help pinpoint age and 'level'.


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, I now have the bike on my roof rack and here is what I can say about the bike and components:
BCA Glacier 300 SIS (on the decal)
15 speed
Frame: Unilite 4130 CR-MO
Wheels: Rigida, Inc. made in USA with Maillard rear hub(made in France)and Targion hub on front with quick release marked same. 
Tires: Kenda
Right Shifter: Shimano SIS 5 speed (Orange and black numbers,letters)
Left Shifter: Shimano
Brakes and brake levers: Unmarked Center Pulls
Front Der: Shimano
Rear Der: Shimano SIS
Sticker on frame under Chain says "Shimano Index System"
Crank: Shimano Deore LX
Sprocket Engraved: Shimano B-48 Biospace-SG 
Orange Sticker on sprocket says: Biospace-SG "For narrow Chain only"
Chain: HP
Stem is unmarked and so are handlebars(I think).
Quick release front wheel and seatpost
Frame number BCA 2 508465
The paint is pearl white and the decals are turquoise and red.
I will have pics tomorrow but thought this may be a start to find out possibly when this was built and the quality level. Someone cut the grips and put bar extensions on it, but otherwise looks original, including all of the reflectors and is in excellent condition.


----------



## akitekt (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Lugi!

do you still have and use that bike?
i have just found your post, 2 years passed..

I have this typ of bike, am using it for 17yrs! This is a very durable simple bike with great frame!
what are your expressions/comments since you use it?
greets,
Akos


----------

